# Not a bottle lamb???



## ancient (Apr 16, 2021)

Good morning,
 So there is a sheep farmer near us which is where we got our first lamb(bottle lamb) 3 years ago. We got one last year as well. This year we thought we would keep the tradition . When we went to pick up the what I thought would be a bottle lamb last night, the farmer said she was getting some milk(mom had triplets ) but as the lambs got older she was getting less . He said she is already just on grass/hay, grain and water. She is 4and a half weeks. I tried several attempts at a bottle and she won't take it ( which is what the man said). Will she be ok without milk or should I keep trying to push the bottle on her?


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 16, 2021)

She is fine, in the dairy world we wean at 30 days. The most important thing is that they are healthy with a lot of meat on them and eating/drinking well on their own.


----------



## ancient (Apr 17, 2021)

Thanks for easing my mind 🤗 she is eating grass/hay like a champ and I did get her to start taking some milk(raw goat milk frozen from last milk season). We take in a orphan lamb for my daughter to raise each year. I know she would be devastated if little Eunice didn't make it


----------

